# Topics > Arts > Music >  Amper, AI music composer, performer, producer, Amper Music, Inc., AI music, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amper Music, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Tutorial: collaborating with an AI music producer

Published on Mar 14, 2017




> Amper is an artifical intelligence composer, performer, and producer that empowers you to instantly create and customize original music for your content.
> 
> Amper Music is an AI music producer that is currently free to use. In this video I show you how to use it!
> 
> Amper Music uses intelligent programming to produce original music within a given set of parameters dictated by the user. Each track is unique, though not always great! I played around within the beta program for a while yesterday and was able to get a few good sounding tracks, however, more than that were unusable, at least in my opinion. I do, however, appreciate what is happening when using the program. It is all automated. It happens quickly. Truly incredible.
> 
> The best thing about it is that the results are unique and you can use them! I make short videos for one of my projects and I am constantly looking for original music to put in the background. It has to be royalty free. I want it to be unique - not from the youtube music library that everyone has access to - and coomposing an original piece can take too long for how often I need it. This is a great tool for such projects.

----------


## Airicist

Break Free - Taryn Southern (Official Music Video)

Published on Aug 21, 2017




> All music and video art made with Amper's artificial intelligence, lyrics/vocal melody by Taryn. Give a thumb up if you like the video, and please leave feedback in the comments. See below for links to the music and information on the video and AI collaboration.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Better than a human? Amper app reveals the world's first album composed and produced by an AI"

Amper is the creation of a team of professional musicians and tech experts
It allows users to create affordable royalty-free music for their creative projects
Singer Taryn Southern used the software to provide instrumentals for her vocals
Break Free, the first track from her upcoming album, was released yesterday

by Tim Collins
August 22, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Life support | 360° VR music video composed by AI

Published on Feb 20, 2018




> Song composed by: Amper AI and Taryn Southern
> Lyrics by: Taryn Southern
> Vocal production and mixing: Ethan Carlson
> 
> Music video produced by: Taryn Southern and Jenn Duong
> 
> Funding provided by: YouTube VR Creator Lab


"Song Made By AI Gets Stunning 360° Music Video"

by Joe Durbin
February 20, 2018

----------


## Airicist

"Artificial intelligence: music's next frontier… The Drew Silverstein Interview"

by Mark Hogan
August 29, 2019

----------

